# Gun Ban Passed!



## MisterEd (Jan 2, 2006)

The NRA is gearing up to repeal the gun ban that was just passed in San Fransisco. I just got a call from the NRA asking for $ help. Support the NRA all you can guys. They have kept the lawmakers of this country from bowing to the radical left pressure that is threatening all of our freedoms.

Those of you living in the beautiful state of California and all of us for that matter must work extra hard to throw leftist idiots out of office. They won't rest so neither can we.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

MisterEd said:


> The NRA is gearing up to repeal the gun ban that was just passed in San Fransisco. I just got a call from the NRA asking for $ help. Support the NRA all you can guys. They have kept the lawmakers of this country from bowing to the radical left pressure that is threatening all of our freedoms.
> 
> Those of you living in the beautiful state of California and all of us for that matter must work extra hard to throw leftist idiots out of office. They won't rest so neither can we.


We also need to get those leftists out of the courts! But, yes, step up folks. Protect our rights from beig stripped away by the leftists...


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

Seems to me to be a Violation of the second admendent pure and simple

"The right to keep and bear arm shall not be infringed"


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

sticbow said:


> Seems to me to be a Violation of the second admendent pure and simple
> 
> "The right to keep and bear arm shall not be infringed"


:amen:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

sticbow said:


> Seems to me to be a Violation of the second admendent pure and simple
> 
> "The right to keep and bear arm shall not be infringed"



You got that right. Lets see how it (gun ban) will hold up in court.


----------

